# Taiwan achieves 200 days of no locally transmitted cases of Covid-19



## asp3 (Oct 29, 2020)

I think this is a great example of what can be achieved with the proper infrastructure, attitude and controls.

https://time.com/5905129/taiwan-coronavirus-record/


----------



## asp3 (Oct 29, 2020)

My favorite quote from the article:

“We sacrificed 14 days of 340,000 people in exchange for normal lives for 23 million people,”


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 29, 2020)

And if you’re a small island.


----------



## needshave (Oct 29, 2020)

Interesting Article, thanks for posting. Key word here is Attitude. The slight inconvenience of a mask speaks volumes for one's well being and that of others.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 29, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> And if you’re a small island.



I agree this is definitely much easier to implement on an island where it's easy to close your borders.  However I think we can still learn lessons from their experience and apply them here to lessen the impact of Covid 19.

And even though Taiwan is small, their population of 23 mission is only surpassed by the populations of two states, California and Texas with Florida coming in at almost 22 million according to the population data I was looking at.


----------



## jujube (Oct 29, 2020)

My nephew teaches school in Taipei. He loves it there.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 29, 2020)

Each nation/state/society must implement a plan that is workable for them but first they must actually have a plan.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 30, 2020)

Also for perspective on how big this small island is.  It is bigger than the following states (largest to smallest).

Maryland
Hawaii
Massachusetts
Vermont
New Hampshire
New Jersey
Connecticut
Delaware
Rhode Island


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I think this is a great example of what can be achieved with the proper infrastructure, *attitude* and controls.
> 
> https://time.com/5905129/taiwan-coronavirus-record/


Attitude is a big component.  As are leaders with clear messages.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Attitude is a big component.  As are leaders with clear messages.



That (attitude), IS the biggest problem we face in the U.S.  A major share of the population thinks this virus is of little concern, and refuse to follow the recommendations.  That, coupled with politicians using this virus as a campaign issue, is causing our numbers to continue to rise.


----------



## needshave (Oct 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> That (attitude), IS the biggest problem we face in the U.S.  A major share of the population thinks this virus is of little concern, and refuse to follow the recommendations.  That, coupled with politicians using this virus as a campaign issue, is causing our numbers to continue to rise.


I totally agree with Don, sadly I lost a friend for that very reason. A young man, did not feel it was a threat and that the virus was a total fabrication. He said many times its just a fabrication to sell the news. He refused to wear a mask and went every where and anywhere without one. Would not provide any protection for himself or others.   He passed at 52 due to virus.


----------

